# Can I get HD on this TV?



## lefteh (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a Sony KV-36HS500 television, and I'm trying to figure out if I can use it to view high definition channels. Sources seem to identify the TV as "HD ready."
Here are the specs: http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=17056

I'm just wondering if I can watch HD on it, and if so, what steps I need to take.

Thanks!


----------



## rd0105 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi lefteh,

These inputs listed in your specs can be used for HDTV viewing.
HD Component (Y,Pb,Pr) Video Inputs (2R) 
DVI-HDTV Interface 

You will need to connect to an HDTV source like an HD Cable Box, HD Sat Dish Receiver or an Off Air HDTV tuner.

Cheers,

rd0105


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

TV is not available, according to the notice on the site.

One Call is a good business to deal with.


----------



## lefteh (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi guys,
Thanks so much for your help!
For clarification purposes: I don't need any sort of converter or anything of the sort? If I were to order HD channels, I could simply plug my cable box into one of the listed HD ports?

Also, I already have the TV - I purchased it in 2003, actually. I'm just looking at different ways I could be using it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You'll need an HDMI->DVI convertor/cable to do digital output from a cable box or satellite box. Mind that DVI has NO audio so extra cables for sound will be necessary.


----------

